# Looking for volunteers



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

I have noticed the majority of the members here are fairly knowledgeable about seo, marketing, blogs ect. 

I am looking for a handful of ppl that would be willing to help with a new painting blog. (sorry mods of this is against tos) 

I have extra Web hosting paid for the year, and figured this could benefit everyone involved. 

We all know that link juice is an important part of seo and article marketing is great for targeted traffic. 

I don't want to go into full details now as I'm posting from my phone. If you are interested pm me or post here. 

This is something that I have been brain storming for a while now. And truly believe that this could be not only beneficial but a little fun also.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If you can get a couple of people out this room full of slackers to apply themselves, I will be very impressed! 

Hope you share more when time allows.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

bloggingpainters.com has already developed something like this if you were looking to be a part of something worth contributing to. 

If you are looking to create your own... 'Build it and they will come'. - Maybe. - I can't imagine how many hours are put into getting something respectable up and going. 

Good luck.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

I will definitely check out the page once I get to a laptop. I have been involved in Internet marketing for a couple years now. (I hate calling it that) I will be honest I haven't dug extremely deep into this quite yet. But truly believe I can not only make this unique but fun for the ones involved. I have a very good understanding of how the IM world works. But think of its not fun, and motivating it really won't work. (unless you have the time and finances) which then is strictly profit motivated. 

Let you know when I get a chance to check out the site. What is involved in helping?

And I don't believe in build it and they will come. Lol.. Thats why marketers get paid millions more than us contractors haha.. But i feel with a good solid plan and a couple of motivated ppl it could be successful


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Midas said:


> What is involved in helping?


First rule of fight club, never talk about fight club.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> First rule of fight club, never talk about fight club.


Lol very true


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

House of color. Is your name Chris?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/100454830110223623432/posts
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/john-marston/62/81/960


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Midas said:


> House of color. Is your name Chris?


I'm Chris and BP is my blog, you can contact me there or a pm if you are interested. Thanks

So what is your idea?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

RCP said:


> I'm Chris and BP is my blog, you can contact me there or a pm if you are interested. Thanks
> 
> So what is your idea?


Hey Chris I'm in ill help if I can...


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Hey Chris I'm in ill help if I can...


That's a winning combination if I ever saw one.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I don't want to derail Midas' thread, contact me thru BP please.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

RCP said:


> Thanks guys, I don't want to derail Midas' thread, contact me thru BP please.


Actually I finally had a second to check out the site. And I'm impressed. No need to put something together thats already there. 

I was just thinking there wasnt anything out there like this. Ill support the site.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, it is a group effort and we are always looking for guest posters and folks to share the info with. Just like here at Painttalk, it's a place to keep up on what is happening in the industry and share ideas.

So is that similar to what you were thinking of creating? Do you have any suggestions on how it could be improved? Did you find it easy to navigate?


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

Was a great looking site, and navigation wasn't a problem at all. And it's actually probably what I was thinking and more.


----------

